# Free Pattern for the The Party Dress



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone-I saw this really cute ruffled party dress for babies on the Paradise Fibers website. I'm not really into knitting with the ruffle yarn but I know many are. The pattern can be found on Revelry as The Party Dress by Ram Wools Yarn co-op. Could you picture this dress all in white or pale pink on a baby with tiny fancy knit booties at a wedding? So cute! Denise


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love it! Perfect for my Granddaughter! Now to find the ruffle yarn?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty wee dress.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

dannyjack said:


> I love it! Perfect for my Granddaughter! Now to find the ruffle yarn?


dannyjack-I saw ruffle yarn on the Paradise Fibers website where I saw the pattern. I think you could also find it on Yarnspirations.com or try doing a Google/Yahoo search for ruffle yarn and check out the sites that come up. I went past the advertisements and started looking at the one for Yarn.com (which is Webs). Quite a few yarn companies make it. I'm sure other KP members could advise you. Denise


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

run4fittness-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.joann.com/search?q=Sashay

Or just search for "ruffle scarf yarn." You will probably need at least two skeins for even the smallest size. I made a size 2 and size 3, and even the size 2 used part of the second skein--you could probably stretch it for the smallest size, but it might look skimpy


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thank you. I have some of this yarn and no longer make scarfs with it so now I have another use.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is adorable--thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## knitpat (Nov 15, 2014)

very interesting. can't wait to try it.


----------



## knitpat (Nov 15, 2014)

very interesting. can't wait to try it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute dress.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> http://www.joann.com/search?q=Sashay
> 
> Or just search for "ruffle scarf yarn." You will probably need at least two skeins for even the smallest size. I made a size 2 and size 3, and even the size 2 used part of the second skein--you could probably stretch it for the smallest size, but it might look skimpy


Peggy Beryl-Thanks for the good advise! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

brims said:


> Thank you. I have some of this yarn and no longer make scarfs with it so now I have another use.


brims-You're very welcome. Nothing like finding a good stash buster! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> This is adorable--thanks so much for sharing!


kippyfure-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitpat said:


> very interesting. can't wait to try it.


knitpat-Enjoy the pattern. Let us know how you like it. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

yona said:


> Very cute dress.


yona- :thumbup: Denise


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ruffle yarn seems to have passed its prime so one can find sales at places like JoAnns frequently. I think Paradise Fibers still has some on sale.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Soooooo cute!!!!! ;0)


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't make the scarves much anymore, but I do make t-shirt dresses and add a layer of two of the ruffle yarn to the bottom of the skirt. It's really cute.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

so cute! I haven't bought any of this yarn, because it seemed so limited in its use... I see now I was wrong! Thanks for the patt!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitonashingle said:


> so cute! I haven't bought any of this yarn, because it seemed so limited in its use... I see now I was wrong! Thanks for the patt!


knitonashingle-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

denisejh said:


> knitonashingle-You're very welcome! Denise


your pup in your Avatar is SO adorable denisejh- tell me all about that sweet face!?!?!?!?!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitonashingle said:


> your pup in your Avatar is SO adorable denisejh- tell me all about that sweet face!?!?!?!?!


knitonashingle-Thank you. That's Cornelia, my Poodle/Schnauzer rescue I adopted in 2008. She's getting to be an old lady now but you'd never know it. She's very sweet and very bouncy. I also have two Pitbull fosters who came out of a fighting kennel in Alabama. I've had Tank and Flit for almost a year now and we're just about through all their training. I have a family in my neighborhood who wants to adopt them both and have been approved by the rescue group who placed both dogs with me. A really good family who love both dogs and have been working with them in their training. We'll be making the transfer soon and I'll be ready for another dog or two to foster. Cornelia is extremely social with other dogs so she does really well in helping scared and shy dogs transition into the world of family pets. Obedience is NOT her game and she can be a real bossy pants but she has a real knack for helping to soothe other dogs who are coming out of bad situations. Kind of a little animal therapy dog! Denise


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

denisejh said:


> knitonashingle-Thank you. That's Cornelia, my Poodle/Schnauzer rescue I adopted in 2008. She's getting to be an old lady now but you'd never know it. She's very sweet and very bouncy. I also have two Pitbull fosters who came out of a fighting kennel in Alabama. I've had Tank and Flit for almost a year now and we're just about through all their training. I have a family in my neighborhood who wants to adopt them both and have been approved by the rescue group who placed both dogs with me. A really good family who love both dogs and have been working with them in their training. We'll be making the transfer soon and I'll be ready for another dog or two to foster. Cornelia is extremely social with other dogs so she does really well in helping scared and shy dogs transition into the world of family pets. Obedience is NOT her game and she can be a real bossy pants but she has a real knack for helping to soothe other dogs who are coming out of bad situations. Kind of a little animal therapy dog! Denise


Well that is one of the sweetest faces I have ever seen!!!!! She must be the light of your life with her funny ways, little Miss Cornelia!

How wonderful of you to rehab the pittiful pitties! God Bless you for all you do, you have a wonderful heart!!!! I saw this cartoon and laughed - because it is SO true! Hope you enjoy and have a great day!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitonashingle said:


> Well that is one of the sweetest faces I have ever seen!!!!! She must be the light of your life with her funny ways, little Miss Cornelia!
> 
> How wonderful of you to rehab the pittiful pitties! God Bless you for all you do, you have a wonderful heart!!!! I saw this cartoon and laughed - because it is SO true! Hope you enjoy and have a great day!


knitonashingle-Again, thank you! She is the light of my life and she's such a goof. Right now, she's kicked back on the couch with Tank and they're both watching Lidia's Common Sense Cooking on PBS. Both Corn and Tank are couch potatoes who love watching TV, especially the cooking shows. Flit-not so much. She likes to hang with the cats (I have two, both who tolerate Flit but don't care for Corn and Tank so much. I think for them, Tank's too big and Corn is too bouncy. Flit is really calm around Tess and Penn so all's good there!). Denise


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

denisejh said:


> knitonashingle-Again, thank you! She is the light of my life and she's such a goof. Right now, she's kicked back on the couch with Tank and they're both watching Lidia's Common Sense Cooking on PBS. Both Corn and Tank are couch potatoes who love watching TV, especially the cooking shows. Flit-not so much. She likes to hang with the cats (I have two, both who tolerate Flit but don't care for Corn and Tank so much. I think for them, Tank's too big and Corn is too bouncy. Flit is really calm around Tess and Penn so all's good there!). Denise


Denise, that is a hoot! I can just see them sitting watching Lydia making Tiramisu and Tank says to Cornelia "did she say Marscapone?" and Cornelia says "I don't know, I can't hear her for all the noise that Flit is making over there!"

Hilarious! They really are like 2 year old children!!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hannelore-It's my pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitonashingle said:


> Denise, that is a hoot! I can just see them sitting watching Lydia making Tiramisu and Tank says to Cornelia "did she say Marscapone?" and Cornelia says "I don't know, I can't hear her for all the noise that Flit is making over there!"
> 
> Hilarious! They really are like 2 year old children!!!!


knitonashingle-So very true! Welcome to my world. I live in goofball central!!!! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

denisejh said:


> knitonashingle-So very true! Welcome to my world. I live in goofball central!!!! Just goes to show that these abused "killer" dogs can be rehabilitated and loved into becoming fabulous family members. That's a true pitibull for you. They're ability to forgive and love is endless. The horrible stories you hear and read about in the news is due to very bad owners, not bad dogs!! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Oops, sorry. I must have hit quote reply instead of edit!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I've made this adorable dress.

Just to let you know, this pattern is written for fabric yarn, not the ruffled yarns normally used in the ruffle/lettuce scarfs.

The fabric yarn is made with polyester (doesn't fray) and has holes punched along one edge which you use to 'knit' the yarn.

This must be a revised pattern as the first didn't discuss the type of needle to use (must use a circular) and it had other mistakes within the pattern as I remember starting and frogging twice before I got the finished dress I wanted. Hopefully this revised pattern (with new photo) is better now.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've made this adorable dress.
> 
> Just to let you know, this pattern is written for fabric yarn, not the ruffled yarns normally used in the ruffle/lettuce scarfs.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts-Thanks so much for the good info. I would never have known as I have zero experience with the ruffle yarn. Always good to get help from someone with experience! Denise


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

denisejh said:


> knitpresentgifts-Thanks so much for the good info. I would never have known as I have zero experience with the ruffle yarn. Always good to get help from someone with experience! Denise


You're welcome Denise. Here's a photo of the dress I made; it wasn't yet blocked nor had the buttons sewn onto the back when I took this photo and a toddler's size is on a too large mannequin (not actual shape of dress). However, perhaps you can see the 'yarn' is more of a two-inch (approx) length of fabric that is 'knitted' as opposed to the ruffle yarn often used for the ruffle scarves.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome Denise. Here's a photo of the dress I made; it wasn't yet blocked nor had the buttons sewn onto the back when I took this photo and a toddler's size is on a too large mannequin (not actual shape of dress). However, perhaps you can see the 'yarn' is more of a two-inch (approx) length of fabric that is 'knitted' as opposed to the ruffle yarn often used for the ruffle scarves.


knitpresentgifts-Wow! That is so adorable. I'm thinking more and more about that little "attend the wedding" dress in off white or blush. May just have to try that ruffle/fabric yarn after all. Thanks for posting the photo! Denise


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

denisejh said:


> knitpresentgifts-Wow! That is so adorable. I'm thinking more and more about that little "attend the wedding" dress in off white or blush. May just have to try that ruffle/fabric yarn after all. Thanks for posting the photo! Denise


The finished dress is very cute. However, I struggled to figure out the pattern until it looked like I thought it should. Here is a picture of the yarn suggested. Again, along one long edge are holes precut at regular intervals which you use to place on your needles and then knit. I believe I knitted every row until two skeins were used.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The finished dress is very cute. However, I struggled to figure out the pattern until it looked like I thought it should. Here is a picture of the yarn suggested. Again, along one long edge are holes precut at regular intervals which you use to place on your needles and then knit. I believe I knitted every row until two skeins were used.


knitpresentgifts- :thumbup: Denise


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

denisejh said:


> knitpresentgifts- :thumbup: Denise


  please call me KPG - much easier for you to type.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> please call me KPG - much easier for you to type.


KPG-Done! Thanks. Especially when you're a lousy typist like me, LOL. Denise


----------

